# Ongoing C1 Licence Renewal



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

With my current medical issues, I won't be able to renew my C1 licence at 70th birthday as I will not have had 3 months clear on the Atrial Fibrillation being under control.

It will be close, but I can't take any chances, so I wrote to DVLA and laid out the position and asked for their guidance.

Had a response yesterday, they are saying that I can renew AFTER my 70th birthday, but to get my Group 1 car licence renewed on time.

It was a very informative response which has enabled me to get things planned a little better, having been told previously that if it didn't get done at the 70th birthday then the group would be lost forever.

I've had my Cardioversion procedure and my heart is now back on a steady and consistent rhythm. The ECG operator at the hospital last Friday asked if I was on a pacemaker as the heartbeat was so regular. That was a week after the procedure.

Next fight is to get my HGV licence reinstated.

Peter


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

Good luck with your application Peter, I am sure it will work out OK, just be prepared for a long wait. It has just taken them almost four months to process my application. I have a couple of issues, one of which is irregular heartbeat. I had various reports from hospital to accompany my medical form and although it took a long time I got my licence. Phew! 

Sal


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

A lot of us would be interested in how long they allow one to go past the 70th birth date. I would imagine it will be no use to me as over 2 years ago.Not the HGV but the C1.

cabby


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

cabby said:


> A lot of us would be interested in how long they allow one to go past the 70th birth date. I would imagine it will be no use to me as over 2 years ago.Not the HGV but the C1.
> 
> cabby


That was one of my questions, and the reply said to do the application for the group 2 licences when the medical report was OK, but get the Group 1 (car) application sorted in good time.

I also have photocopies of my plastic photocard showing active groups, for the record.

Not sure how it would affect you after 2 years, but if you don't ask.....

Peter


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

She who was reading over my shoulder, said you are a silly a**e your blooming 75 now.So I shall not bother, how time flies.:wink2::wink2:

cabby


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Tell her that you (cabby) are as young as the woman you feel 

Peter


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

cabby said:


> She who was reading over my shoulder, said you are a silly a**e your blooming 75 now.So I shall not bother, how time flies.:wink2::wink2:
> 
> cabby


Subject to health etc I hope for another 10 years before I stop driving the larger vehicles.

Peter


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

The only trouble with tghe full HGV 1 (C E) is after 65 years of age, it is a medical every every every year:frown2:
I have let mine go:serious:
But a mate down the road, let his laps from when he was in his mid 50s and at 75 years of age, he passed the medical and got it back:surprise:
Strange, but true, I have seen it!


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

I have been told officially that you never lose the entitlement as long as you passed the driving test, which I did.

The medical is the main stumbling block as it is yearly after 65 as you say, Graham, but in my case I want it back to uplift my C1+E to 12 tons, I am not going truck driving!

The Mercedes is 6tonnes, trailer is 3.5Tonnes, train weight is 9.50tonnes, above my 'Grandfather Rights' pre-1997 C1+E which is only 8.25 tonnes. If I have C+E reinstated that uplifts C1+E to 12 tonnes train weight. The Vario has a train weight of 13 tonnes with powered trailer brakes. 

I'm going to be writing back next week to get them to confirm that this is the case (renewal) so I can get planning.

Doctor tomorrow to discuss current cardiac position and cancer operation.

Peter


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Just had a letter today from DVLA regarding my Group 2 (C and C1) licences.

I wrote to them in November regarding renewal at my 70th birthday, and in view of the medical situation, what was their thoughts?

I had a fairly positive reply but it didn't say that I definitely could regain my Group 2 stuff, even if my medical situation was resolved, so I wrote back and asked them to confirm.

They have done that and I have it in writing that subject to medical reports and their own investigations, they would issue my licences.

Good stuff and although it wouldn't have been a total show-stopper, it would have made using the Mercedes a bit of a faff, probably involving our son driving it.


Peter


----------

